# Garage Sale Freud router



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Bought a Freud FT2200VCE router Friday at a garage sale. Guy said he paid $99.99 from the bargain bin at Menards a few years back. Said it just sat in his garage and was never used. Base is pretty scratched up for never used but that means nothing to me. The rest of the router seems to look and work fine. He was asking $50, I offered $25, he said SOLD!

Looks like a plate or some parts are missing from the bottom. Maybe a guard? If anyone can tell me what should be there and maybe where I can get replacements that would be nice.

Also the depth stop with the three settings seems a bit odd. When pressing down on the plunge, as it makes contact with the stop it is not solid. Took the stop off and see that it sets on a ball bearing with a spring on it. The stop will rock a noticeable amount as pressure is added. Just doesn't look or feel right but maybe designed that way. 

It has a 1/2" collet only.

I have a Bosch RA1181 Router Table and a Bosch RA1171 table. They don't get used and thought I might just mount the router on one of those tables and leave it with maybe a round over bit in it. Anyone know offhand if the router will fit or work on one of those tables?

Thanks for looking and any comments welcomed...:wink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Take the base off and attach it to the table. If that missing plate is for guide bushings, you probably won't miss it.

Looks like a good deal to me.

Hmmm...I just noticed it is a plunge base, right?


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

If its the same set up as my FT 2000 E, the screws in the bottom of the base are for a template guide bush ...... which I have been unable to source a replacement.

However Trend do a universal base that fits and takes a std guide bush.

The screws in the top of the base are for a dust extraction cover.

If you're going to mount it under a table though very little of that matters as I find the dust extraction adequate with my shop vac using the fence extract point.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It was definitely worth $25 but when it quits don't bother trying to fix it. It will cost as much as a new router.


----------

